# Penetrating oil test



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

been using pb blaster for years interesting info

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=350800

JR


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what about Fluid Film?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They were afraid of FF!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been using AeroKroil for about a year and it works great. I also bought a case of Fluid Film and use it to protect from rusting and lubricating things. Didn't think FF was a penetrating oil. some one correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It is ,just takes a little longer because it's a little thicker.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

We been get free kroil from Uncle's brother.

It great but it so so expensive stuff.

I will try that ATF mix with acetone and test on our f350 and 92 e250


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Milwaukee;776736 said:


> We been get free kroil from Uncle's brother.
> 
> It great but it so so expensive stuff.
> 
> I will try that ATF mix with acetone and test on our f350 and 92 e250


Mill, your FF was free and you didn't use,so why are you using the other stuff if it's so expensive!

Maybe put it next to the fish tank also.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Best stuff I ever used is called Free-All.

www.freealloil.com


----------



## CSC Contracting (Jan 20, 2009)

Where can you buy Kroil at. My buddy used to get it from Ford it is the best I ever used.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Humm you learn something everyday.
ATF has a high detergent content ( another B&B fact ) try it on oil spots in the driveway. Acetone will practically take the chrome off a trailer hitch. So it make's sense that it will penetrate rusted surfaces..


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Another great penetrant is wintergreen oil. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear Coke Cola will take rust off bolts. How come they didnt compare that?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film is the product you want to use when the others don't work. It takes longer because it is thicker, but because it doesn't evaporate it will eventually loosen just about anything. It just needs time...


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

BigDave12768;777129 said:


> I hear Coke Cola will take rust off bolts. How come they didnt compare that?


Believe it or not, Coke and Aluminum foil will take rust off chrome. I saw it on a home remedy list one time and it took the rust right off of my nerf bars.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Try Coke on your corroded battery terminals- leave on for a minute then rinse with water. Takes the corrosion right off. Imagine what that stuff does to your stomach....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It isn't even necessary to use Acetone in the mix of you don't have any. Diesel fuel or Kerosene works just the same as your just using it as a "carrier" for the ATF, it's the ATF that causes the magic. Been using it for years....

Synthetic gear oil mixed with a little fuel or kerosene also makes a great long term lubricant for things like door/tailgate hinges or anything of that nature when your out of Fluid Film (doesn't apply to GV). The synthetic gear oil give you the long term protective coating/lubrication and the fuel or kerosene is your carrier. Works best at a 50/50 mix and dispensed from a squeeze bottle.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's right BB!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

My Grandpa was a plumber and when they had to pull well pumps the well head bolts would be to rusty to remove

So you got 2 cans of Coke, dumped one on the well head and drank the other and by then you could get the bolts right off


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If I mix acetone and ATF, will it melt a plastic spray bottle?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;778929 said:


> If I mix acetone and ATF, will it melt a plastic spray bottle?


Most of the paper thin see through ones yes but the white colored ones will usually hold up.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mixed up some ATF and Acetone, about 3 to 1. Put in a "Lube Spray Bottle" I picked up at Lowe's. Been using on a few different things, it seems to work well. When I tear down the Chevy, I am going to attempt some side by side testing with the ATF/Acetone mix vs. PB Blaster. ATF on one side of the truck, PB on the other, on equivalent bolts. Cost wise, they seem to be about the same. Convenience, I would say favors PB, simply because of the pressurized can and pinpoint spray pattern. The spray bottle works in the normal position, but it seems easy to lose it's prime, which is a PIA.


----------

